# Laptop Under 60000..help!!



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 2, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Maximum of 60000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Asus, Sony, Dell
b. Dislike: HP, Lenovo, Acer


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
:Mid-range Gaming, CAD Designing, Multimedia: Movies, HD Vid's etc.,

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
: HD 1920*1080 preferable(when i went searched there r not many laptops wid this resolution in my budget)... 1366*768 would do good  and finish doesn't matter to me 

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
: Will be purchasing Online or Offline... and is it better to buy it without windows or with??? like this one :

Asus K55VM-SX086D / 3rd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 1 TB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 2, 2012)

Dell 15r Se /End of discussion


----------



## yogipatil (Jul 2, 2012)

Toshiba Satellite L850 Satellite L850-Y5310 Laptop 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/750GB/2GB graphics/Win 7 HP
Toshiba Satellite L850 Satellite L850-Y5310 Laptop 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/750GB/2GB graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook

satellite series are known for surviving hard falls and sturdy layout.
These specs are pretty descent for ur budget
if u search around for better deals u can get a faster config
but overall i think this is quite good


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 2, 2012)

yogipatil said:


> Toshiba Satellite L850 Satellite L850-Y5310 Laptop 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/750GB/2GB graphics/Win 7 HP
> Toshiba Satellite L850 Satellite L850-Y5310 Laptop 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/750GB/2GB graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook
> 
> satellite series are known for surviving hard falls and sturdy layout.
> ...


 useless brand.... and when did he say that he wants a sturdy laptop!!!
Stick with the new dell inspiron or if you can wait for a couple of months other brands should launch the 3rd gen intel laptops


----------



## rider (Jul 2, 2012)

That Asus model is very overpriced with DOS.  It's obviously good to buy a laptop with genuine windows.
Better to wait for new hp dv6 laptops with GT 650M. It is the best among all brands you mentioned.
Why you put in dislike, please explain your reason.




samudragupta said:


> useless brand.... and when did he say that he wants a sturdy laptop!!!
> Stick with the new dell inspiron or if you can wait for a couple of months other brands should launch the 3rd gen intel laptops



the funny thing is he starts suggesting from his first comment in TDF


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 2, 2012)

rider said:


> the funny thing is he starts suggesting from his first comment in TDF



 lol ya 

@OP
no competitor for the 15R SE till now as per ur needs!!or wait like all r saying!!


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2012)

Get Sony VAIO E Series SVE14A16FN, it costs 63k or less in local market.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

@aroraanant I don't think HD 7670M is good enough for range mid gaming, designing and editing. Also he mentioned he wants a mainstream laptop 15"-16".


----------



## har (Jul 3, 2012)

Samsung series 5 550P. Matte screen+GT650M = Much much better than even the insprion 15R. Also full keyboard. Only 58k with blu-ray too !!

Or like rider said wait for new dv6. It also has a great Full HD option and GT650M.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

Full HD option and GT650M might be in separate models, like same models in last year.


----------



## har (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a chat with samsung guys in live chat. They say 550P is indeed available 
Gonna contact dealer today. Only downside is no backlit keyboard


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2012)

rider said:


> @aroraanant I don't think HD 7670M is good enough for range mid gaming, designing and editing. Also he mentioned he wants a mainstream laptop 15"-16".



Sony VAIO E Series SVE15118FN is good in that case.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi, 
When will the Samsung Series 5 550p be released near chennai?
Is there a possibility to order it online from Nehru Place?


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 6, 2012)

HP Pavilion DV6-7040TX Laptop 3rd Gen i7/6GB/750GB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP with Beats Audio: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

or

HP Pavilion dv6-7011tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

?????? i5 vs i7???


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> Hi,
> When will the Samsung Series 5 550p be released near chennai?
> Is there a possibility to order it online from Nehru Place?



Buy it from Compusoft. Call them and ask all about delivery and all.


----------

